# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Barn door project

## miagi

Hello everyone, I'm in the process of making some external doors, size will be 1200x2300mm. I need advice. Thinking of using structural ply 19 or 21mm thick, gluing and screwing treated pine 150x12mm fence palings to look similar to rest of building.
External face will see these palings lapped vertically, internal face will be in a "z" type design similar to most barn door look designs 
The doors will be on rollers and when open will be inside behind the permanent walls, so won't see much sun etc. Doors will probably be open 99% of the time. 
Any thoughts on if this will work? 
My concerns are regarding warping, though I could probably brace doors off for the first couple of months whilst the fence palings dry out.
Rain etc shouldn't present a problem to the ply in regards to getting wet as it will be lined by the fence palings on the weatherEd side.
Weight should be ok also according to the door roller specs.
I've attached some pics in case it helps
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Moondog55

Sounds OK but look at H3 treated plywood rather than the cheaper internal stuff. Do a costing of the difference between 12mm H3 plywood and 25mm*150mm  H3 timber Vs the thicker ply and thinner palings. I've used the 25mm H3 baseboard timber for our fence and when constrained it warps less. Water will get though any gaps especially if windblown and while the glue is waterproof the outer sheet of the ply will eventually bubble and start flaking

----------

